# Phrag. (Hanne Popow x St. Ouen)



## lienluu (Feb 14, 2012)

Not sure if this has been registered? I did a search on the RHS website but did not come up with anything.


----------



## Shiva (Feb 14, 2012)

Phrag. Silver Rose (Phrag. Hanne Popow x Phrag. Saint Ouen) Registered in 2004 by Kita-Cal. A beautiful name for a beautiful flower.


----------



## Chuck (Feb 14, 2012)

That is a lovely flower. Has it been open long? I wonder if the colour will fade more like many of the pastel phrags with schlimii parentage.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 14, 2012)

That is gorgeous! So delicate.


----------



## Hera (Feb 14, 2012)

Darling bloom!! Love the color and the delicate look.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh! SO Darling. 
Someone please mail this to me.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2012)

Did you pick this up last week?


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 15, 2012)

Beautiful !!!! Jean


----------



## lienluu (Feb 15, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Did you pick this up last week?



Nope


----------



## Dido (Feb 15, 2012)

nice flower goint to white. 
You should self it maybe it comes one out


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 15, 2012)

Lovely bloom!!! Almost white!!!


----------



## phrag guy (Feb 15, 2012)

really like it


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2012)

lienluu said:


> Nope


Good!  I killed my last one so I put this on my list at you know where.


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Feb 15, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## lienluu (Feb 15, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Good!  I killed my last one so I put this on my list at you know where.



This originated from the orchid zone. This is a first bloom for this plant.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2012)

Can you post a photo of the whole plant please?


----------



## Susie11 (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow, stunning!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 15, 2012)

Cute!!!

I have one from Orchidbabies, but it didn't bloom yet.


----------



## e-spice (Feb 15, 2012)

That's nice. And about as close to white as any phrag is going to get.


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow! Beautiful white color!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2012)

e-spice said:


> That's nice. And about as close to white as any phrag is going to get.



Nah, you should have seen his white St. Ouen! Drool:


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 16, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow! Great form and colour! I like it a lot!


----------



## Fawkes (Feb 18, 2012)

I think you should take this to a judging center.


----------



## koshki (Feb 19, 2012)

Lovely! I do believe I could find room for one of these!


----------

